# braunfels smoker



## michelcoco (Oct 24, 2013)

what do you guys think of a New Braunfels Company Charcoal Smoker BBQ #1400 ????


----------



## boykjo (Oct 25, 2013)

Cant find it..... braunfels 1400 bbq smoker,,,???????? I thought braunfels was bought out by charbroil... Got a picture?


----------



## michelcoco (Oct 25, 2013)

$T2eC16FHJGgFFmy0cdPjBSYv!moqSw~~48_20.jpg



__ michelcoco
__ Oct 25, 2013


















$(KGrHqV,!rkFJUWf7Y1sBSYv!S7qQw~~48_20.jpg



__ michelcoco
__ Oct 25, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Oct 25, 2013)

Those are nice smokers....heavy duty... That one looks like its in great shape... definitely a keeper.. Here's a braunfel I I have..... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification . Don't know why there is braunfel and braunfels. I wonder if they were two different companies......


----------



## radio (Oct 25, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Don't know why there is braunfel and braunfels. I wonder if they were two different companies......


Not 100% sure, but I'm guessing it's just a typo.  New Braunfels smokers were manufactured in New Braunfels Texas


----------



## michelcoco (Oct 25, 2013)

thank you guys for the quick response.

                                                             michel


----------

